# NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 64MB DDR



## aveyrat (20 Mars 2005)

radeon 9800 Pro 128 Mo mac edition agp 8x

vs

NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 64MB DDR


je possede la carte NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 64MB DDR, et je voudrais peu etre acheter la radeon, les performance seront elle mieux qu'avec ma carte actuelle? 
je bosse pas mal de 3d et fais un peu de jeux.

on me propose la radeon 9800 Pro a 200euro, cela vous semble t'il convenable?

Pourrais je revendre la mienne, la NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 64MB DDR et si oui dans quel ordre de prix?

merci
aurel


----------



## calvin (20 Mars 2005)

y a deja un topic sur les cartes videos

mais pour faire bref, personne n'en voudra de la 5200

et vaut mieux acheter la 9600 que la 9800


regardes dans les anciens topics


----------

